# [true lowness]



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

1 of my favorite lookin TT's...nuff said


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I love bbs lm...the best!!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

gotta love norm's TT...it now has bentley rims on it...check the gallery at the top of the forum.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Sweet car, but I've been wondering, does that tube bracing actually do anything, or is it just pretty?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i just don't dig that thing. way way 2 low


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

One of my favorite TT's as well... wish i had bags.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i just don't dig that thing. way way 2 low

well if it's possible to be too low he is.
I'm not a fan of really LARGE wheels.... those are huge.
but I do like it. So he's baggin it eh? 
his car reminds me of my friends that dealt in highschool.
everything they had was WAY nicer than us cause they had
cash comin out the wazoooo....... rockin those wheels there's 
no question that this guys got it comin out the wazoo.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*56K TIME CHANGE YOUR PANTS BEFORE LOOKING. LOOK OUT BE L o w*

*-a couple more "too- low" shots














*
































can we see some US rides somewhat like this
















*wet pants TT*








hi-riser!
















mmmm... CORRADO's...<3.








unNfF ONE for der motorsportn crowd! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








*ps, whats the average age of the TT owners in here???*


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

19... 
mostly on here everyone is young"er".. but on AW they are a tadddd older


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (marksk1)*

Slammed TT's look silly in my opinion.







I'd rather see a nice, moderate drop.
EX: This is the best looking TT in the thread... and it's quite stock looking...










_Modified by j. Kush at 1:40 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (j. Kush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_Slammed TT's look silly in my opinion.







I'd rather see a nice, moderate drop.
EX: This is the best looking TT in the thread... and it's quite stock looking...









_Modified by j. Kush at 1:40 AM 8-30-2007_


That is because it is quite stock.. only mods are suspension (coilovers, and some misc parts and spacers), exhaust, 3.2 valence and spoiler. That is about it.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 56K TIME CHANGE YOUR PANTS BEFORE LOOKING. LOOK OUT BE L o w (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_*-a couple more "too- low" shots














*








*ps, whats the average age of the TT owners in here???*

haha......thats my car


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 56K TIME CHANGE YOUR PANTS BEFORE LOOKING. LOOK OUT BE L o w (uBr-HOSEN)*

Luvin the first AG posted and the AG w/ gold LM's.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 56K TIME CHANGE YOUR PANTS BEFORE LOOKING. LOOK OUT BE L o w (atrak)*











that guy probably scraped on the circular disc on the ground. hah


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 56K TIME CHANGE YOUR PANTS BEFORE LOOKING. LOOK OUT BE L o w (ShockwaveCS)*

I bet he only believes in the power of the bump stop


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: [true lowness] (kewlwhip)*

That aviator looks better on LM's rather than the Bentley wheels


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

too low, I want to be just a few inches lower than stock. But where I live low is a def no. I would not be able to move if I was that low. But I plan on a drop maybe next summer if I get some cash built up. 
p.s.- to add to the age post, I'm 20


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I prefer the bentley's myself, everybody's got LM's dammit.
Too low? Don't you mean three point too low?







haha


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*

These are bagged cars, people... I don't think anyone actually drives around with no pressure in their bags, they just park the car then drop it all the way down to take pictures.
Well... If I was bagged I'd probably drive around like that whenever I could


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: [true lowness] (kewlwhip)*


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

All right, here's my impression. I've ridden in a few slammed cars, several cars with sports tuned suspensions too. Functionally, slamming sucks! Why make a great car drive like crap and drag/spark parts all over the neighborhood just to look low. I hope they're just bag-deflated. Not that bags deliver a decent sport ride, as generally they are bouncy, uncomfortable, and disconnected. Sorry, I know I'm not making any friends here, but some of these set-ups are so extreme they just look stupid. Sports tuned suspensions usually perform well and include some lowering. They can often be tunable to ride well too . I think lowering for looks is just plain lame. Its like they want to look fast instead of be fast.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: [true lowness] (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_









IMO that thing is spaced like a kitten on weed, stretched like a hooker that caters only to elephants, and sits lower than a midget popping a squat.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: [true lowness] (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
IMO that thing is spaced like a kitten on weed, stretched like a hooker that caters only to elephants, and sits lower than a midget popping a squat.









My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_some of these set-ups are so extreme they just look stupid. 

Completely agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (j. Kush)*

love it. need more pics though


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

might look cool, but probably handles about as well as a cinder block on matchbox car sized wheels...


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: [true lowness] (kewlwhip)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

bags + TT = SEX


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

yup


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

if sparks don't fly, it's too high!
p.s. - w3rk3d's TT is the cleanest TT. evar!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_if sparks don't fly, it's too high!
p.s. - w3rk3d's TT is the cleanest TT. evar!

Gotta admit G-Werks did a nice job shaving that car clean. I don't really like blacked rims but that's just me.
The TT looks good sitting low as long as it's done right.


----------

